# creating a general kernel image (non genkernel)

## DaggyStyle

Hello,

I'm about to upgrade my e8400 to a i7-2600, hw change includes new cpu, mb, memory and gpu addition to existing one.

I plan to pass all three hds with gentoo on it to the new comp.

my main goal is to create a gen kernel which I use to startup the new build first, then reconfigure my existing kernel and reboot again with the new modified kernel.\

as I don't use genkernel, I'd like to refrain from using it, I just wanted to verify, will defconfig give me what I need? or should I use allmodconfig or allyesconfig instead?

Thanks.

----------

## DawgG

i think it's best to work from a live-cd in a chroot.

build your new box with everything, then boot the live-cd, mount everything and chroot inside. from there you can recompile the kernel; basically you only have to change the cpu and chipset stuff and maybe some newer features your old processor did not have.

depending on your CFLAGS it might be good to emerge -eDN system/world before.

it did the same thing some time ago and there were no (serious) problems.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *DawgG wrote:*   

> i think it's best to work from a live-cd in a chroot.
> 
> build your new box with everything, then boot the live-cd, mount everything and chroot inside. from there you can recompile the kernel; basically you only have to change the cpu and chipset stuff and maybe some newer features your old processor did not have.
> 
> depending on your CFLAGS it might be good to emerge -eDN system/world before.
> ...

 

I know of this way, I'd rather not do that as I need to got an look for a new kernel release livecd

----------

## DawgG

 *Quote:*   

> I need to got an look for a new kernel release livecd

 

no, you don't. just use a recent systemrescuecd www.sysresccd.org or sth. like it. (of course, it should be able to boot your system). chroot will do the rest for you.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

